# Help with artcut 9 software



## ALI SABBAGH (May 25, 2015)

Hello friends
how i can import my pictures from illustrator to art cut what settings should i use and put ,everytime i import pictures it willnot appear on artcut 2009 or sometimes only appear small lines or one rectangle any help please ?


----------

